# FRAGE: Grafik oder Sichtweite in Gothic 2 noch weiter erhöhen???



## Dominik10 (25. September 2008)

*FRAGE: Grafik oder Sichtweite in Gothic 2 noch weiter erhöhen???*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Kann man in Gothic 2 die Grafik oder die Sichtweite noch weiter erhöhen als im Menü zB. ini-Tweaks???

mfg Dominik


----------



## Homerclon (26. September 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Grafik oder Sichtweite in Gothic 2 noch weiter erhöhen???*



			
				Dominik10 am 25.09.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Kann man in Gothic 2 die Grafik oder die Sichtweite noch weiter erhöhen als im Menü zB. ini-Tweaks???
> ...



Ja, absolutes Maximum ist glaub ich 400%, also 100% mehr als im Menu.

Tippe in der Konsole (_bmarvinb_ Blind eintippen um den Marvin-Mode zu starten, dann lässt sich mit F2 die Konsole öffnen und schließen.) folgendes ein.

zset levelfarclipzscaler X
Setzt Sichtweite auf einen Werte zwischen x=0.0 und x=4.0 (maximale Sichtweite). Standardwert ist x=1.

Mit _b42b_ kannst du den Marvin-Mode wieder beenden, was man wirklich tun sollte, da es sonst zu unerwünschten Effekten kommen könnte.

Achtung: Immer wenn du ins Menu gehst, wird es auf den in den Optionen eingestellte Werte zurückgesetzt.

Bei der Standard-Tastenbelegung, solltest du den Charakterbogen auf eine andere Taste gelegt haben, musst anstatt *B* diese Taste drücken.

Ob es noch einen Weg über die ini gibt weiß ich nicht, ich konnte auf die schnelle auch kein Eintrag darin finden.


----------



## Monstermic (26. September 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Grafik oder Sichtweite in Gothic 2 noch weiter erhöhen???*



			
				Dominik10 am 25.09.2008 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Kann man in Gothic 2 die Grafik oder die Sichtweite noch weiter erhöhen als im Menü zB. ini-Tweaks???
> ...



Wühl dich mal durch diesen Thread:
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=312666&page=6

Der effektivste Konsolenbefehl scheint, neben einigen anderen, der Befehl zfogzone zu sein. Allerdings is der scheinbar buggy und hält nicht ewig. Sieht aber genial aus, wie hier zu sehen:
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=woohooj1z.jpg


----------

